# Treat from the Dog Catcher?



## taylor320 (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how to teach their dog the trick where you say "Treat from Mommy" and the dog takes the treat, but then you say "Treat from the Dog Catcher" and the dog does not take the treat?

I've looked everywhere online and cannot find instructions! Can anyone help?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick knows something similar but I use different words. I'm sure you can teach it with those words if you want. What I did when first teaching this was to put a treat on my hand, close it in a fist and say "Leave it" (basically your dog catcher bit) at first he would try very hard to take the treat but after a while of not being able to do it, he would look away or back off. The second he did it, I would click (I do clicker training) and give him a treat from the other hand. Intersperse the "Leave it" command with "Take it." To do this, I would say leave it, he'd back off, and then I'd open my hand and say "Take it" in a nice gentle voice (Leave it is said in a more stern voice - NOT angry, just firm) and present him with the treat so he'll take it. Repeat this as many times as it takes for him to understand that "Leave it" means to back off from your hand and "Take it" means take the treat - it shouldn't take too long for him to get this concept.

Now start doing it with an open hand (hold it up a bit so it's not easy for him to snatch it) and practice the difference between Leave it and Take it lots. You can even do it in regular training (say take it every time you give a treat). It's not hard to teach, just takes a little practice. Change the words Take it to Mommy and Leave it to Dog Catcher and I think it would work.

Good luck!


----------

